# How to get noticed on Youtube



## DaWaffleWolf (Jun 30, 2018)

3000 hours of content is uploaded every minute, how do you get noticed in the crowd?


----------



## Scales42 (Jul 1, 2018)

1: The topic of the video needs to be popular for a big amount of potential viewers, but different enought to seperate yourself from content creators who already do similiar things.

2: Thumbnails are a good way to get noticed. They dont necessarily need to be clickbaity with red circles on a blurry picture but atleast something similiar.

3: The attention span of the average youtube user is ridiculously low. Start of my making shorter videos.

Bonus: remind your viewers of the Bell notification so they dont miss your new videos.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 1, 2018)

Be a pro

Prank Channel
Click bait thumbnail
Eye catching video title


----------



## Joni (Jul 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Be a pro
> 
> Prank Channel
> Click bait thumbnail
> Eye catching video title


That's the problem. You need to top the already existing garbage on Youtube.


----------



## Joni (Jul 1, 2018)

Use Google Trends. You can see what the people are interested in and you can base your topics on this.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 1, 2018)

Sometimes it takes time, follow the trend or get viral. How? No clue. You get a lot of youtubers that are complete douchebags but the kids love them and they are majority on youtube. Lately policy was changed on youtube that is why Pewdiepie or Markiplier are not so famous anymore. The policy as you said sets that the amount of stuff uploaded is high everyday. Normal person cannot keep up with it but do you know who can? Big companies with armies of workers.

There is deffinitely the way to get there either by starting or following the trend but they change in blink of an eye. Meme's for example. The beggining of this year was "do you no de wae" and it was searched for all the time but now barely anyone looks at it.
Now i have notticed people play jokes on their animals with blanket and hiding so the animals think they disappeared. Where do you upload you content is also important (you the location) as Pewdiepie was moving when he gone viral. He himself propably doesn't know how he did it.


----------



## Joni (Jul 1, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> get viral.


To get viral is another thing. For that you need a lot of luck.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 1, 2018)

Joni said:


> To get viral is another thing. For that you need a lot of luck.



I know that. Also you can have a sponsor to do it for you but this is deeper business


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Jul 1, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Also you can have a sponsor to do it for you but this is deeper business


This video is sponsored by Gemma Funeral Homes :V


----------



## Joni (Jul 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This video is sponsored by Gemma Funeral Homes :V


And you have to say as often as you can: Subscribe, ring the bell, share this video, comment, subscribe,SUBSCRIBE!!!!!


----------



## Joni (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 1, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> This video is sponsored by Gemma Funeral Homes :V



I like your sense of humor


----------



## Joni (Jul 1, 2018)

Ok, forget this click bait sponsored viral prank channel nonsense. I have a Youtube channel as a hobby but I want something that is more noticeable in the crowd.
What do you want? Fame, money or just a channel as hobby besides school/ job etc.? What topics do you want to make videos about? Or what's the whole channel concept?
For me it's hard to find topics because youtube is already flooded with everything I want to talk about. That keeps me from making videos.


----------



## Lunaris (Jul 1, 2018)

I think the best thing to do with content creating is have a schedule. If you post with telegraphed days, people will know when to expect you.
However, you do need the right morals. If you are trying to make videos because you want to get noticed, they'll seem forced. You need to be doing it because you want to do it


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 1, 2018)

It will depend on your content. Are you creating content for a specific niche/group/fandom/whatever? Can't really expect that much of an audience. The biggest Furry Youtuber from what I've seen is Majira at a barely 145k last time I saw. Furry Youtubers is one hell'uva niche, so don't expect that much of a following on that front if your goal is 150k+.

Starting out as a Youtuber/content creator is going to take a lot of time, and it will depend heavily on the content you're making as well. It will also depend on how you advertise yourself, where you advertise yourself and when you advertise yourself. 
Use Twitter, Facebook, Discord, Telegram, Gab.ai, Minds.com, you name it, to advertise yourself. Use every possible resource at your disposal to create a following. The more active you are, the faster your channel(s) grow. 

Oh, and as people have already mentioned: It's your channel. Create content that *you* want to create and have on your channel. Do not follow the stream or you will end up being "just like everyone else".


----------

